# 2010 Altima 2.5 removed from CSR most reliable cars list this year



## Snowblaster99 (Jun 8, 2014)

The 2010 Altima 2.5 has been removed removed from the 2014 Consumer Report Used Car Buying Guide most reliable cars list 

It has been on there for several years, and still gets an excellent review from the various automotive web sites.

Does anyone have any idea why they have removed the 2010 Altima 2.5, but the 2009, 2011 and the 2012 are still on the list?

Thanks in advance for shedding some light on this subject


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

transmissions not so reliable


----------



## Snowblaster99 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Is it just the 2010 Altima CVT or all Altima CVTs?*



Outkast said:


> transmissions not so reliable


Thanks for your reply!

I have heard mixed reviews, on the CVT automatic transmissions. Would you say that in general, all CVTs' are given to more problems than the more traditional kind transmissions, or is it just that the 2010 Altima in particular had a more troublesome CVT in it than others of the Altima series?

I was thinking of buying a 2010 Altima, but if threes a good probability of transmission problems waiting for me with the 2010 Altima, I would probably throw a couple of thousand dollars more at the project and pick up a 2011 Altima.


----------



## Snowblaster99 (Jun 8, 2014)

On second glance, I notice something evan worse! 

The Altima series in general (Sedans, Coupes, 2.5s, 3.5s) no longer have the "CR GOOD BET" insignia on it which it has had every year, going back many years!

Does this mean that service reports are now indicating that this generation of Altima is starting to fail and become unreliable as they reach the four to five year-old mark?

I just thought that some members of this Forum might have some insights to share as to why CR has withdrawn their longstanding endorsement of the Altima as a solid and reliable car ?


----------

